# golden virginia tobacco



## aitchee (Mar 21, 2011)

Hello there....am moving out to DXB soon and was wondering where it would be 
cheaper for me to purchase gv...at the airport on arrival (how much can i bring in)
or maybe purchase in town.....

Any info would be greatly appreciated...........Thanks.


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

aitchee said:


> Hello there....am moving out to DXB soon and was wondering where it would be
> cheaper for me to purchase gv...at the airport on arrival (how much can i bring in)
> or maybe purchase in town.....
> 
> Any info would be greatly appreciated...........Thanks.


Any 'Smokers shop' in the malls, very cheap here. Do not buy before getting on the plane in the UK buy in DXB when you have landed or you will cry


----------

